# LAPSE OF REASON 2013 (CANYON LAKE TRIP) - 14-16 June



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Another (lapse of) reason to party is coming where we can get together, have fun and hang out.

Location: Canyon Lake, Tx (New Braunfels area). 
Date: TBD, proposing June 14-16, 2013 (Friday-Sun).

BRING THE KIDS! (We don't want to be the only with kiddos this time :spineyes

Canyon Lake is a great lake, decent size (not too small) and lots of good areas to raft up, play, swim, etc. Also has on the water stores with :brew:, ice, gas, supplies and a restaurant. :cheers:

We'll work out lodging later, there's a lot in the area though as this is just down the road from the river, Gruene and New Braunfels..

As of 1 Feb, Canyon is 9 feet low which is OK (ramps are still open), but if it gets to 14-15 feet low most of the ramps become unusable meaning we just have to wait and see. All we need is one good rain and the lake will fill up 5 or more feet in no time!

Hope to see ya there!

Few rules... 
No Banana Hammocks
Keep the language clean around the kiddos
Most of all, Have fun! :dance:

http://www.canyonlakeguide.com/

http://www.swf-wc.usace.army.mil/canyon/

http://canyonlakechamber.com/

If we have some Military ID card holders, we could get some lodging at Fort Sam or Randolph (cheap!). Otherwise we'll see if we can get a hotel or park where we can all stay. Could even camp out... Or not... :biggrin:

So post up if you're in, if you're bringing your boat or need a ride and how many.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Cool! A freshwater bash. Got to figure how to get the boat and the hobie cat up there!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

sounds like a fun time. I'll have to see what we are up too around that time when its sooner.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Sure would be nice to not have to wash salt from the boat.....dunk the trailer in some fresh water. But, we'll be stuck here on the bay. Summer is the busy season here. I know y'all will have fun though!


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

I will try and make this. Sounds like fun!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Don't worry. The Freeport to Rockport is going to be planned out mid feb so will be headed that way again with the crew!


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

*Lake*

I might join this party. I live about an hour away


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

yellowskeeter said:


> Don't worry. The Freeport to Rockport is going to be planned out mid feb so will be headed that way again with the crew!


Looking forward to this too!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

ReelWork said:


> Looking forward to this too!


^^^^^^^^^^^ Agreed!!!! Wouldnt miss this for anything!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

We are a big hell yes!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

yellowskeeter said:


> Don't worry. The Freeport to Rockport is going to be planned out mid feb so will be headed that way again with the crew!


I would like to do that trip if I can get my new boat in time


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Oh, you know we are going to be there. :brew:How many times around Canyon Lake to equal our "normal" 380 miles LOR run?

SlickWillie, if you and the misses just want to drive down one morning you can hop in with us. Ill pack a Yeti for y'all.

I know Adolf will make it happen. Kiddos out of school.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Fellow 2coolers who are thinking of coming, I will say this group has become the best of friends and are simply an outstanding group of people. No worries about families or enlarged egos.


----------



## kodman1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Count me in. My SIL lives there.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

I am in for this. Depending on how many people come I may be able to set up some over-night, in water slips for us. Now what to be in.....Dargel 25 Kat Demo, Whaler, Sea Ray, Nautique G25, pimp Harris pontoon with 250 Verado, oh man the choices.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

I might join this


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

My wifes family lives all around that area. She is constantly looking for a reason to head up there. I think this one would be a good reason to come meet some of y'all.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Memories...


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Yep! Mammories... Smiling ear to ear right now! 

*Will those of you who are seriously "In" shoot me a PM with your email address, phone (cell), and who all will be going (i.e. John and Jane with 2 kids, Johny and Janey). *

This way I can build up a who's who, send out e-mails to keep some of this offline.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

:hairout::hairout:yeah memories!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

RW, that looks like a realistic picture...We probably were seeing things just about that clear.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Just can't make my mind up...which boat to take!!


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

**** cabin cruiser for sure.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

HUGE SMILE ATX!!!!! Thanks for those!!!!!!!


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

yellowskeeter said:


> :hairout::hairout:yeah memories!


 You can't prove that YS!!!!


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

I guess t--oo--n looks too close to p--oo--n. LOL


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Take the bass boat. Let me dig up a picture... Ah there it is!


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

As long as I'm not out of town for work I'm in


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

ATX 4x4 said:


> Just can't make my mind up...which boat to take!!
> 
> View attachment 575011
> 
> View attachment 575012


Screw the boats.... How much for the Dodge with the custom bed?


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

I personally like this one!
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

capfab said:


> Fellow 2coolers who are thinking of coming, I will say this group has become the best of friends and are simply an outstanding group of people. No worries about families or enlarged egos.


So true bro! 
hope you dont mind the pic I shared. Couldnt help it, that pic has stuck in my head ever since!


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Those aren't Suger shack photos so it's all good bro!


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Do you guys hate motorcycles or what?????????? LOR last year was the week of Sturgis and this Canyon Lake is the week of ROT. 

Register my request for the Freeport to PA this year. Before or after Sturgis (8/5 - 8/11) this year por favor.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

my wife is intrested in this dont know about taking the daughter


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

If I get an engine on my little boat, I'll be out there.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

KEMPOC said:


> Do you guys hate motorcycles or what?????????? LOR last year was the week of Sturgis and this Canyon Lake is the week of ROT.
> 
> Register my request for the Freeport to PA this year. Before or after Sturgis (8/5 - 8/11) this year por favor.


LOR= lapse of reason!

Capfab look at those dates and lets pick a different for the Rockport run.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

if i may ask how old r yalls kids yall r taking mydaughter is 3


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

All girls. 15,13,11,10 and 7


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

My girl is 3. No problems Daniel!!!


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

yellowskeeter said:


> LOR= lapse of reason!
> 
> Capfab look at those dates and lets pick a different for the Rockport run.


Agreed YS. I'll start the search.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

daniel7930 said:


> if i may ask how old r yalls kids yall r taking mydaughter is 3


Bring them. Mine are 7,4 and 2. They love it!


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

i just wanted to make sure there may have been someone there around her age


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

*LOR*

The closest thing i got to a kid is a puppy does she count


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

YS, my crew is good Aug 2-4 and the Aug 16-18. Don't want to get much later. Remember the potential hurricane last year... Earlier the better.


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

I will have to wait till it gets closer before I know for sure... Kinda hectic at work right now, and looks to be that way for a while.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

BLUEBERRY said:


> I will have to wait till it gets closer before I know for sure... Kinda hectic at work right now, and looks to be that way for a while.


We will twist your arm at the dinner BB!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

capfab said:


> YS, my crew is good Aug 2-4 and the Aug 16-18. Don't want to get much later. Remember the potential hurricane last year... Earlier the better.


FWIW, prefer the 16-18th since the Blue Wave tournament is the weekend of July 27th.

Also, we probably ought to get another thread rolling on this later on so as not to confuse... (those that went last year can kind of talk offline and then post it up here later - maybe immediately following the Lake trip since that will still be 2 months out?)


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

RW, tell me you weren't "q-ing" when you were dang near airborne on Matty!!!

Looks good!


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

*lor*

Hey Reelworks those floaty thing on the arms are a great idea .... you taking notes Daniel!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

capfab said:


> RW, tell me you weren't "q-ing" when you were dang near airborne on Matty!!!
> 
> Looks good!


Yeah, this year we need to leave on time and not 2 hours later (no offense to anyone). Think we all knew we were gonna get our arses handed to us when we rolled out of Freeport. It's always bad out there in the late afternoon.

Now that ride back just couldn't have been any nicer!



daryl1979 said:


> Hey Reelworks those floaty thing on the arms are a great idea .... you taking notes Daniel!


When I bought them I said to myself "Self, this is either gonna be the best thing since sliced bread or the biggest waste of $20!" Now trust me when I say, if the little ones are remotely comfortable swimming and with the water, those floaties are AWESOME!

USCG Approved too...


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

where u get them at rw


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

When I bought them I said to myself "Self, this is either gonna be the best thing since sliced bread or the biggest waste of $20!" Now trust me when I say, if the little ones are remotely comfortable swimming and with the water, those floaties are AWESOME!

USCG Approved too...[/QUOTE] 
Nice my brother need to find some of those for his little girl


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Sorry to mis-direct RW. Back on topic. Bringing the tube and wakeboard!! It's freshwater!


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

yellowskeeter said:


> All girls. 15,13,11,10 and 7


Holly cow!!! Kenny, you are a certified badazz!!!!!!!


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

KEMPOC said:


> Holly cow!!! Kenny, you are a certified badazz!!!!!!!


All Girls and most of them teenagers that has got to be one hectic Household lol


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

capfab said:


> Sorry to mis-direct RW. Back on topic. Bringing the tube and wakeboard!! It's freshwater!


You know it's all good, bro - we'll talk more at your place but Caroline had a great point when I mentioned the date to her. We gotta check school start-up dates. Caroline said they already will have started school, think she said they start up 13 Aug. So this could be an issue for YS, Adolph, me, you, etc... Aug 10th??



daniel7930 said:


> where u get them at rw


*Puddle Jumpers Kids Life Jacket*

USCG Type V approved

Take your pick.

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_98953_-1

http://www.target.com/p/stearns-puddle-jumper-childrens-life-jacket-girls/-/A-13966898

And then google shopping... 
https://www.google.com/search?q=Pud...50,d.aWM&fp=4bbd998271a1f2ed&biw=1694&bih=886


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Well 3 are mine and two are step daughters.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

yellowskeeter said:


> Well 3 are mine and two are step daughters.


you're still a stud...


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks rw And ys I can't imagine have more girls running around then what I have. She already drives me crazy lol


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

I've been planning on the 10th since last year. I'm also at the Bluewave tournament every year for the week.


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

6 and 4


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

We have fun with most of them and sometimes want to strangle one or two. 
I will be checking in on the progress here during the week while in Korea.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Safe travels YS.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Yep, be good and safe travels amigo!

Domo ari gato Mr. Roboto, Yu no rika brokaree? :biggrin:


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sounds and looks like a fun trip!


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

I looked to see if there was a thread on the Freeport-Rockport run to post this. Didn't find one, so I'll put it here. I sent my wife the a link to this thread, and she has been watching it.

She only has rooms available the first two weekends in August at this time. Just wanted to let y'all know. If I can help, shoot me a PM.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Slick, I think we will decide soon. 9th and 10th of August still good for y'all?


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Yup


----------



## Ragoo (Jun 17, 2012)

i grew up in NB and would recommend pitching a tent at cranes mill.


----------



## funbunchfishin (Sep 26, 2012)

Canyon Lake is about an hour north from where I live, My wife and I will get up there for a day, been wanting to meet some of ya'll for a while, hopefully my job won't mess things up.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

funbunchfishin said:


> Canyon Lake is about an hour north from where I live, My wife and I will get up there for a day, been wanting to meet some of ya'll for a while, hopefully my job won't mess things up.


Hope you can make it! :cheers:


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

I am ready to go


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

June 14 - 16... Shoot man we might bring the rig up. Sold the CC but have the Ski boat ready to swim, tube and play on the water.


If dates change send me a text chris


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm going as long as dates stay June 14-16th.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

I think the dates will stand.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

This will be a blast. Hope we can make it. Never been on Canyon.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

C.Hern5972 said:


> June 14 - 16... Shoot man we might bring the rig up. Sold the CC but have the Ski boat ready to swim, tube and play on the water.
> 
> If dates change send me a text chris


Will do bro and you have a place to stay if you come up early. We will still be getting a place at Canyon (TBD) even though we're close, about 25 minutes away.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

*Friendly Reminder*

*Just a friendly reminder to those of you who are seriously "In" - if you have not done so already, please **shoot me a PM with your email address, phone (cell), and who all will be going (i.e. John and Jane with 2 kids, Johny and Janey). *

This way I can build up a who's who, send out e-mails to keep some of this offline.

:birthday2


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Let me know how I can help Chris.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

capfab said:


> Oh, you know we are going to be there. :brew:How many times around Canyon Lake to equal our "normal" 380 miles LOR run?
> 
> SlickWillie, if you and the misses just want to drive down one morning you can hop in with us. Ill pack a Yeti for y'all.
> 
> I know Adolf will make it happen. Kiddos out of school.


Thanks for the invite. Judy just confirmed that is when our kiddos from east TX will be at the hotel.

Y'all have a blast. Wish we could come, but gotta see those grand babies! I've heard that is a good catfish lake, and I've got a bunch of flaggin noodle lines I'd like to try there.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Here's who I have so far - we're still a good ways out but going to be a blast.


Reelwork 2 & 3
Yellowskeeter 2
2400TMan 2
CGD 2 & 2
Daniel7930 2 & 1
funbunchfishin 2
daryl1979 2
Double D 2 & 1
Capfab 2 & 1
Bottom Finder 2
Total so far is 20+ Adults and 8+ kids

(and pretty sure Adpostel and family will be there as well)

*As a reminder and if you aren't listed above, shoot me a PM with your email address, phone (cell), and who all will be going (i.e. John and Jane with 2 kids, Johny and Janey). This way I can build up a who's who, send out e-mails to keep some of this offline. Or just come on out!*


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Look forward to meeting so many new 2Coolers!!


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Woopsie Daisy, missed this..... OF COURSE Familia Postel will be there. 

adpostel
Mama Postel
And the three little bear Postels
Ages 12,8,6

Dang, I missed the top ten?


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Adpostel,

About time brother......:brew:


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Cant wait!!!!!!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

capfab said:


> Adpostel,
> 
> About time brother......:brew:


Yeah, I was about to send you a PM as I figured you were just out catching new personal best trout.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

ReelWork said:


> Yeah, I was about to send you a PM as I figured you were just out catching new personal best trout.


LOL, the mystery pics and story will be shown and discussed in 7 days at a secret location in Georgetown, TX, LOL......


----------



## Frankie14 (Mar 30, 2012)

There's only one person I know in Marion, TX, with a 2400 Blue Wave. 

Chris, I knew I would find you on here one day!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

FRANK! What's happening amigo...


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

adpostel said:


> LOL, the mystery pics and story will be shown and discussed in 7 days at a secret location in Georgetown, TX, LOL......


WHACCCHHAA mystery pics!!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

ATX 4x4 said:


> WHACCCHHAA mystery pics!!


Uh oh...


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

adpostel said:


> LOL, the mystery pics and story will be shown and discussed in 7 days at a secret location in Georgetown, TX, LOL......


I'm spiking the margaritas so nothing shared will be remembered......


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Added our names to the list. Should be fun!


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

Ill be there. Let me know if you need any hep!

:texasflag


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

We will be finalizing some of the details this weekend. Please post or PM Reelwork if you want to come out and play.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

ReelWork said:


> Here's who I have so far - we're still a good ways out but going to be a blast.
> 
> 
> Reelwork 2 & 3
> ...


I added us in the mix. I should be able to make a day trip if nothing else. I'll know more as we get closer.


----------



## manuel9622 (Apr 4, 2006)

My hometown! I grew up in Canyon Lake Forest right next to Comal Park. That's awesome you picked that lake.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Here at Canyon Lake this week. I sure would love to make it in June, but we will most likely be in Colorado that weekend. Y'all have fun...


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Try being on Travis's upper end. Travis full at the dam is 681 is and the lake is at ~634.5 this today. About 46 feet low.


----------



## DustinB (Apr 8, 2012)

We were already thinking about renting a house up there in june. Can you pull a 23' sea hunt with a 2WD truck out of the water without spinning the wheels on the ramps up there?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Yes. I see Honda Minivans pulling ski boats out. Not pretty, but it happens. 

And you will have a lot of people around to help if needed.


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

DustinB said:


> We were already thinking about renting a house up there in june. Can you pull a 23' sea hunt with a 2WD truck out of the water without spinning the wheels on the ramps up there?


If you get there and your concerned about it we can unhook my trailer and use my truck, F250 4X4, to get your boat out of the water.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

They have some nice ramps up there, and being that your boat is fairly heavy i can't see you having a problem.


----------



## DavidCorpusTX (Aug 11, 2005)

I have a place up there about a block away from Boat Ramp 6. The water has to go waaaay down before it closes. But as other ramps close it gets busier and busier. Great lake.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

DavidCorpusTX said:


> I have a place up there about a block away from Boat Ramp 6. The water has to go waaaay down before it closes. But as other ramps close it gets busier and busier. Great lake.


Hope ya'll are planning on coming out.

If not, we are out there almost every weekend and usually anchor up in the cove to the left of the party cove (have to go all the way back past the foltilla and then go left). Stop by and say hey sometime! :cheers:


----------



## BigWW79 (Jul 12, 2011)

Count me in! This sounds like fun. I wish I could have made the rockport trip since it was all started on my T top post, lol. This is definately manageable with the youngin's!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Got it :cheers:

Also just updated the list of who's in and couldn't believe we're almost at 50 people, 15 boats and pretty sure I don't have everyone listed. 

30+ Adults and roughly 20 kiddos. :spineyes:

Here's who I have so far:

Reelwork
Yellowskeeter
2400TMan
CGD
Daniel7930
funbunchfishin
daryl1979
AT4X4
Capfab
Adpostel
Nosaltincentex
BlueBerry
BigWW79
Bottom Finder

Great crowd! :dance:

Again, if you dont' see your name above you can shoot me a PM with your name, email and cell and if you don't mind, who and/or how many might be going (adults and kids). 

Or, just show up. Well figure out the location later.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Oh yes, good times will be had.......


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Its going to be 85 in Central Texas today. Ready for Canyon!!!


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Cant wait. Good thing I only live 45 min from there. Too bad my boat is on the other side of town 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

daniel7930 said:


> Cant wait. Good thing I only live 45 min from there. Too bad my boat is on the other side of town
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, but as soon as you see water you won't even remember the drive. And after we all get together, it's possible you won't even remember the water.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

What park do you plan on using?


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

ReelWork said:


> Yeah, but as soon as you see water you won't even remember the drive. And after we all get together, it's possible you won't even remember the water.


Absolute fact right there!!!


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

What time is everything starting on Friday


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Don't know yet... Just have to see how many people are able to get there. Thinking we will take off around noon, check in and get the boat dropped in the drink. 

There's a few places I've been thinking as a meeting location. Probably going to lean towards the cove by the party cove. Nice protected area and safe from boat traffic. We'll finalize it up as we get closer.

If you're familiar with Canyon shoot me a PM and let's talk. Bounce some ideas off ya...


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Went to the lake yesterday and water was cold (59.4)!!! surprised at how many boats were out too. Lake levels are decent but definitely need some rain - then again, who doesn't? 

If you haven't already done so, might want to start looking into getting your place booked/reserved. Think I'm gonna get a place at the Military place (JBSA Randolph/Ft Sam) since I'm a card holder and it's super cheap with some dock spaces. If anyone else is a card holder you can book 90 days out. Going to try to get a block of spaces for whomever wants one. 

Lots of availability in the are so boils down to just want you want (house, hotel, camping, etc).


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Condo booked! Not overlooking this one for sure!!!!!! LOR foreplay. Reelwork, just let us know meeting spot, either on land or water.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm coming if I'm off that day. GPS points yet?


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

*LOR Caynon Lake*

I am definitely going to be there Friday. I have a wedding to go to on sat but i am trying to get out of that


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Looking forward to it. I think we're going to drag the travel trailer out for the weekend. Any recommendations for parks that are somewhat close?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Several RV friendly parks on the lake, Check out the corps website as well as the chamber's website I posted at the beginning of the thread. Here's a few I know of...

Comal Park
RV & Camping
Open All Year​
Potters Creek Park 
RV & Camping 
Opens 29 March 2013​
Cranes Mill Park 
RV & Camping
Open All Year​
*Does everyone have GPS and/or OK going with coordinates???*​
Assuming eveyone does, or at least has a smart phone - I will post up some coordinates and pictures soon (later today?)??​
Since we are looking to have a good amount of boats I want to scope out a couple more places. Might head out there this weekend and go from there.​
Currently thinking of a few places:

1. Across the way from the Canyon Lake Marina on the backside of an island however it gets some traffic.
2. A little cove across the lake on the south shoreline and it's a nice, protected area but can be a bit more difficult to find. I'dlike to set us up on this cove and leaning this way...​


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

I took my canoe out on Sunday and put in across the cove from Hill Country Yacht club. That cove was relatively smooth, especially the area north of the island...which isn't an island anymore. I would recommend anchoring behind the island so that if the wind kicks up again we don't have a group episode similar to the sailboat that I saw almost got blown over.

Edit, here are the coordinates of the area I thought was best out of the entire north bank.
29.907925, -98.251162


----------



## BigWW79 (Jul 12, 2011)

It looks like I may only be able to make it out on Friday afternoon instead of the whole weekend.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Ok, so here are some of the places. We will nail one down as we get closer but these are all good spots. The Beachy area is nice but can get some recreational traffic with people tubing and wakesurfing tossing some wakes but a great area for kids to play around. Thinking if we have a good amount of boats people will tend to ease up on us... Good bottom for anchoring with stern to the shore as well. 

Cove #1 and #2 are well protected, smooth and very little traffic. Also makes for a good place to anchor up since the winds stay very light in the coves. 

The island across from the Marina is nice but haven't been there in a while and can be crowded/rough with traffic seeking the smoother water (i.e. wakes). 

The more I think about it, the more I am leaning towards the Beachy area and we can move if we want to. This allows people to get in and out of the water and not just limited to the boat. Could bring a pop up canopy and some chairs/cooler as well. Easy shoreline with mussel shells and shallow drops with light rocks (no hull killers). 

As the traffic eases up around 4pm, we can go wherever or go hit the restaurant.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

I like the beachy area. Kids will want to hit shore.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Getting close......

Cant wait to reunite with old and make new friends......


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

capfab said:


> Getting close......
> 
> Cant wait to reunite with old and make new friends......


X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Yep, getting close.

LOWCAYSHUN: *We will meet/convene at the "Beachy Area"* as indicated in the map above. Plan is to basically take over the entire beach or at least a large contiguous stretch of it. Will be out there Friday and Saturday and possibly move to the cove area for some night swimming/tunes/dinner if it's nice.

*I will have a large canopy with the texas flag pattern set up, so be in the lookout for that. *

Lake levels are remaining constant and about the same level when this thread started so most ramps are still open but refer to the website provided at the beginning if you're not sure, need help/locations, or feel free to contact me.

One thing to remember when looking for the Canyon Lake Marina (which is at the mouth of the section you need to go back into to get to the beachy area). Look for a cement water tower/column on the left side of the opening and the marina will be on the right side - jsut go down the middle of that opening (it's wide and 50+ feet deep) and go north a 1/2 mile or so.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

What time are you planing on getting there Friday ?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Probably mid day - early afternoon.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Getting closer!..........................


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

I will be there mid day


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

So will you guys be out there this Friday?

If so, I was hell bent on taking my boat out and only needed to decide on where.


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

Depending on weather I might try to take the boat out Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

*The Friday we're referring to is 14 June. *

Might try to get out this Sunday (12 May) if momma wants since it's Mother's Day however she mentioned Fredericksburg and Luckenbach so might be a road trip day!


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

10-4 thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Sounds like a good time, if for some reason my tournament plans for that weekend fall through I may bring my sled up to play. 

Mike


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Im Headed South said:


> Sounds like a good time, if for some reason my tournament plans for that weekend fall through I may bring my sled up to play.
> 
> Mike


Man sorry but I hope tournament plans fall thru..... Like to see that sled of yours! And go for a ride!! Your son says its pretty fast! Hope y'all make it.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Im Headed South said:


> Sounds like a good time, if for some reason my tournament plans for that weekend fall through I may bring my sled up to play.
> 
> Mike


Lol don't ask anyone to race. And I would take a ride too


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Maybe Canyon caught some water last night!


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

capfab said:


> Maybe Canyon caught some water last night!


Looks like it came up an inch or so, course the dang Corp of Engineers is still releasing more than is coming in :headknock Maybe with some routine rain all of the tanks, creeks, and cow trails will fill enough to start providing some much needed runoff.

http://gbra.org/conditions/data.aspx


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

Was on the lake today, water is a lot lower since the last time I was out there in October of last year. Got the first bit of rash on the skeg and hull. Giving the old girl some character. Water is still pretty cold. When we got on the water at 0730 water was 68 degrees when we left at 1730 water was 73 degrees. Wasted $15 on minnows as we did not catch a single fish. Ask several others that were fishing if they were catching anything and no one caught more than 2.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Man it's looking low all over. I rode my bike to to Conroe today and it is really low. I was surprised how low it was.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Think it's only about 3 feet lower than it was in October but it sure seems like 10! At least the water is warming nicely - was 59.5 when we were out a month ago. 

We almost went to the lake however shifted gears and just got back from a well traveled Hill Country Mothers Day. Hit Luckenbach, Enchanted Rock followed with dinner and Mojitos at the Oasis on Lake Travis. Beautiful day! 

Glad you got out on the water. 

How did you get any rash, were you up in the exposed trees fishing?


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah I was in the trees fishing, but that's not where it came from. We put in at comal park and unless you stay right in the middle by the ramp it gets real shallow with the water being as low as it is. Well I left my wife in the boat and explained to her where to stay while I got the truck since she can't back up a trailer. There was a cluster #@$* of people trying to put in and load out so she had to peter around. By the time it was my turn to back down the ramp she had beached her self 150-200 yards from the ramp. So I was able to get a ride from a guy on a jetski to her and was able to get it free by pushing and pulling. With all the rocks in the lake that's where I got the little bit of rash from, nothing major though. You have to crawl under the boat to see anything.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

I feel your pain...


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

Seems like you know from experience


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Yes sir, but I'm sworn to secrecy by my wife. (Like you, mine was wife induced) :headknock


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Cranes Mill looks like a really nice place to camp. I made a reservation there this morning. Looks like they have quite a few good spots left if anyone else is looking. We're staying in Loop 1 Site 15. Potters Creek was full for RV when I looked. Anyone familiar with the area know what the ramp looks like at Cranes Mill? Getting closer! We're really looking forward to it!


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

The ramp looked fine


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

There are several ramps closed due to low water. Even the open ramps have low water but are doable with caution. I've only used comal park and crane mills marina ramps. Crane mills marina does not have a dock and comal parks floating dock is no longer floating.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

The Jacobs creek ramp is fine but no dock (as the case at most ramps now). Boat ramp #1 by the dam is fine and deep, lots of options really.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Here are the coordinates and a mapquest link. Went to the area today and it was great. Just a few more weeks!

29.909493-98.225748

http://mapq.st/h/16AvPFk


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Also in degrees, minutes, seconds

29 54 32.144. 

-98 13 33.801


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

I'm in so ready for this trip!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sounds like a fun time.


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

What was the water Temp?


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Shoot, if I don't get my boat back from the dang shop, I'm gonna be in trouble..... I'm gonna call in the morning to get an update, GOD I sure hope they have started on it..... It's just some minor spider cracks, and re-setting my burner bar. It's a warranty job, so maybe that's what the issue is? I don't know, but I need my dang boat back.... Messin' with my boat, is like messin' with my EMOTIONS!!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Chris text me today, ???? On places to stay.. We might try and make this one. If y'all don't mind a wakeboard boat with a loud stereo with y'all


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

adpostel said:


> Shoot, if I don't get my boat back from the dang shop, I'm gonna be in trouble..... I'm gonna call in the morning to get an update, GOD I sure hope they have started on it..... It's just some minor spider cracks, and re-setting my burner bar. It's a warranty job, so maybe that's what the issue is? I don't know, but I need my dang boat back.... Messin' with my boat, is like messin' with my EMOTIONS!!


Don't think I heard... What happened?



C.Hern5972 said:


> Chris text me today, ???? On places to stay.. We might try and make this one. If y'all don't mind a wakeboard boat with a loud stereo with y'all


Bring it bro!


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

adpostel said:


> Shoot, if I don't get my boat back from the dang shop, I'm gonna be in trouble..... I'm gonna call in the morning to get an update, GOD I sure hope they have started on it..... It's just some minor spider cracks, and re-setting my burner bar. It's a warranty job, so maybe that's what the issue is? I don't know, but I need my dang boat back.... Messin' with my boat, is like messin' with my EMOTIONS!!


You know I got room for the Postels on my boat! I'll make y'all feel right at home bro. Solid plan B.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

It's not looking good for team yellowskeeter. Wife will be in training in MI and I may be in Peru.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

capfab said:


> You know I got room for the Postels on my boat! I'll make y'all feel right at home bro. Solid plan B.


Ditto here - plan C


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

OK, my brothas, I spoke with the guy today, boat is going INSIDE the shop in the morning. So I'm next on The Price Is Right.... Hopefully I can have it back by Memorial Day, but I should definitely be OK for LOR Canyon Lake.... Wooo Hooo!!


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Almost June!!!!!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Soooooo ready!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Boo yah!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

yellowskeeter said:


> It's not looking good for team yellowskeeter. Wife will be in training in MI and I may be in Peru.


Well you both had better get your priorities straight!!!!!!! No time for work on that weekend!!!!!!! I,d quit........................right......lmao.. hope yall get it cleared up!

:an5:


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Unfortunately it looks like Team Nosalt is out too. Had some unexpected expenses come up and it's just not in the cards. Y'all have fun!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

nosaltincentx said:


> Unfortunately it looks like Team Nosalt is out too. Had some unexpected expenses come up and it's just not in the cards. Y'all have fun!


Understand and hope things work out. If you want to come down for the day - come on! We will make room for you, feed ya and might even share a beer or six with you. :cheers:


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

With all the rain the water elevation has come up by almost 1ft.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Good deal, cgd, great news!

Looks like with as many boats as we'll have, it'll rise another foot once everyone puts in.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

And we will add another foot from recycled beer.. :biggrin:

Lake is sitting at 9 feet from full pool so very pleased with the foot of water increase.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Appears a graduation party is going interfere with my tournament plans so it looks like we will be able to come up at some point during the weekend. Should be fun, looking forward to running in the cold freshwater


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

I would love to join 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Im Headed South said:


> Appears a graduation party is going interfere with my tournament plans so it looks like we will be able to come up at some point during the weekend. Should be fun, looking forward to running in the cold freshwater


Fantastic!! Bring it.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

daniel7930 said:


> I would love to join
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Please do!!!


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Anyone camping

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

I think there may be 1-2 folks camping. Plenty of places to do so. 

Getting close!


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

RW, I'm going to bring shade also for the beach. Is a small propane grill allowed on the beach?

I'm going to start "pre-drinking" beer to avoid shock to the liver.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

capfab said:


> RW, I'm going to bring shade also for the beach. Is a small propane grill allowed on the beach?
> 
> I'm going to start "pre-drinking" beer to avoid shock to the liver.


Cool on the shade, bro and bring the grill. I'm bringing my Magma as well and Brats will be on the ready!


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Also bringing compact table. Yetis, however, are full size as are the Coors Light's.


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

Was on the lake all day today and on Monday. Water temp is mid to upper 70's in the am and low 80's come pm. Water was in the mid 80's on Monday. Also checked out the beach area, you'll have to watch out for some large rocks in a couple spots when beaching your boat


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

cgd said:


> Was on the lake all day today and on Monday. Water temp is mid to upper 70's in the am and low 80's come pm. Water was in the mid 80's on Monday. Also checked out the beach area, you'll have to watch out for some large rocks in a couple spots when beaching your boat


Jealous! Want to be on the water right now... Think we might head out Saturday for a few hours.

Just a few rocks which are easy to see and not really a big deal as you noticed. Good, spot to beach and/or anchor in the shallows. The shell beach is great on the feet.

I got my toes in the water, arse in the sand.. 
Not a worry in the world, a cold beer in my hand.. :cheers:

See ya out there.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Bam! In 7 days, it will be ON!!!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

^^^^^6!!!!!!!!


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

It's looking like I'm going to be out of town for work.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Going to see Turnpike Troubadours and Stoney LaRue in Stockdale Friday night, depending on how long the party goes we will be headed up Saturday morning for a few hours. We have a graduation party Saturday night back toward the house so it's going to be a busy few days, looking forward to it. 

Mike


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

GETTING CLOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

On another note......I am building custom rods and have 4 or 5 that are for sale. I will be bringing them to Canyon. They will be priced RIGHT for this weekend!!! Fathers Day is Sunday and sure would make a great Fathers Day gift! If anyone is interested or just want to look hit me up.
Chris


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Here is my list of mandatory items to bring:


Boat
Beer

See everybody there!!! Cant wait to meet new friends!!!!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Yes sir!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

You forgot my beer!


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

2400tman said:


> You forgot my beer!


I knew I forgot something bro. Maybe next year.:brew2:


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

capfab said:


> I knew I forgot something bro. Maybe next year.:brew2:


Dammmmmmm....... Ain't right........


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Lmao.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Guess I will be forced to drink yours!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

2400tman said:


> Guess I will be forced to drink yours!


Hey, while you're in there, can you grab me one? :ac550:


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Looks like I'm gonna need a bigger cooler!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

2 days!


----------



## texas trout killer (Jun 11, 2013)

So I have been looking through this entire thread and tried to find where everyone is meeting? I am planning on being on Canyon Friday and Saturday. I'm new to the board and would love to meet up with some of yall. I just picked up my new boat and I am looking for any excuses to get on the water!


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

ReelWork said:


> Ok, so here are some of the places. We will nail one down as we get closer but these are all good spots. The Beachy area is nice but can get some recreational traffic with people tubing and wakesurfing tossing some wakes but a great area for kids to play around. Thinking if we have a good amount of boats people will tend to ease up on us... Good bottom for anchoring with stern to the shore as well.
> 
> Cove #1 and #2 are well protected, smooth and very little traffic. Also makes for a good place to anchor up since the winds stay very light in the coves.
> 
> ...


Beachy Area.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

ReelWork said:


> Yep, getting close.
> 
> LOWCAYSHUN: *We will meet/convene at the "Beachy Area"* as indicated in the map above. Plan is to basically take over the entire beach or at least a large contiguous stretch of it. Will be out there Friday and Saturday and possibly move to the cove area for some night swimming/tunes/dinner if it's nice.
> 
> ...


Mas informaciÃ³n.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

texas trout killer said:


> So I have been looking through this entire thread and tried to find where everyone is meeting? I am planning on being on Canyon Friday and Saturday. I'm new to the board and would love to meet up with some of yall. I just picked up my new boat and I am looking for any excuses to get on the water!


I'm going to be all over your boat...brace yourself. :cheers:


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

texas trout killer said:


> So I have been looking through this entire thread and tried to find where everyone is meeting? I am planning on being on Canyon Friday and Saturday. I'm new to the board and would love to meet up with some of yall. I just picked up my new boat and I am looking for any excuses to get on the water!


See links below - should be all you need... Look forward to seeing you out there! :cheers:

Will shoot you a PM with my contact info as well. We (2400TMan and Me) should be hitting the water around noon Friday and CapFab, ADpostel and others will be trickling in throughout the day.



ReelWork said:


> Here are the coordinates and a mapquest link. Went to the area today and it was great. Just a few more weeks!
> 
> 29.909493-98.225748
> 
> http://mapq.st/h/16AvPFk





ReelWork said:


> Also in degrees, minutes, seconds
> 
> 29 54 32.144.
> 
> -98 13 33.801





ReelWork said:


> The Jacobs creek ramp is fine but no dock (as the case at most ramps now). Boat ramp #1 by the dam is fine and deep, lots of options really.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Sorry. I did not notice the pic did not make it. See post #124.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Picture... The poinst listed above are for the "*BEACHY AREA*" on the map


----------



## texas trout killer (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I know exactly where that is. I normally hang out in the cove west of the island.

ATX Come on over. I will be in the "Game Wardens Dream" as I havent got my tags yet from the dealer.  Although on the madien voyage I put in right infor of the sheriff and they didn't even look twice at me. lol


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice rig TTK, is that a 225 or a 250?


----------



## texas trout killer (Jun 11, 2013)

Im Headed South said:


> Nice rig TTK, is that a 225 or a 250?


Thanks. Its a 250


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

This time tomorrow some of us will have our toes in the water keeping the beer industry afloat.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

I won't be far behind!!!! Please have Coors Light ridiculously cold.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

You mean Bud Light, right? :biggrin:

*And for anyone joining in Friday or Saturday, if you don't see the boats around just look for the pop-up shade with the Texas Flag on it. If we aren't there, we're just running around and will be back shortly.*


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Yes, Yes I Do.:brew2:


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

Y'all have fun I'm stuck out of town for work.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

cgd said:


> Y'all have fun I'm stuck out of town for work.


Day-um. Sorry brother.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

See y'all maÃ±ana!!


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

RRRRRRRREADY? Shiiii, we ready.......


----------



## texas trout killer (Jun 11, 2013)

Me too!!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

adpostel said:


> RRRRRRRREADY? Shiiii, we ready.......


Whatcha! Pinche diesel pickup shruck!


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

cgd said:


> Y'all have fun I'm stuck out of town for work.


Could be worse, I'm stuck IN town for work.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

You guys have a great time and stay safe. My oldest son and family have been here all week, going home this morning, and this old man is wore out. Gonna hold down the recliner today.

See y'all in August!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Had a great time. We needed a little hydrotherapy. Wish we could have stayed longer.

TTK and I'm Headed South, it was good to meet you all. Glad you all could make it!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

It was good meeting you ATX, along with all the other 2coolers up there yesterday. We had a great time, sure was fun going across the middle of the lake in that washing machine water neck and neck with 35' Baja running **** near 75 mph loaded down lol. I'll try and post a couple more pics later.


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

Had a good day on the water and it was nice to get together again with LOR guys. TTK and I'm Headed South it was nice meeting you guys and hopefully you can make the Freeport to Rockport trip. That was the highlight of my day when that Baja thought he was going to blow past us, but that never happend.


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

More pics for us workin folks. I sure wish I could have made it.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

I was so busy having fun, this is the only pic I remembered to take!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

nice fleet!


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

It was good meeting you guys! I had a blast we need to do it again soon! Too bad I left my Costas in REELWORKS boat


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Tired, sore and ready for a nap - that means it was a great weekend! Great seeing everyone and meeting some other 2Coolers. 

Here's a few pics and oh yeah, I got a pair of Costa's I'll sell real cheap...:biggrin:


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Some tubing action


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

This thing was rolling down the river access and was loaded up.. Looks like its got all the makings for a good time.


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

******* engineering right there ^^^^^^^


----------



## cgd (Aug 8, 2012)

Looked like a hell of a time. Wish I could've been there. Next time I might have to take vacation.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

UUUUUggggghhhh.. My aching "fill in blank".

Great times were had!!!!!!!!


----------



## texas trout killer (Jun 11, 2013)

It was nice to meet all of yall this weekend. It was cool seeing so many bay boats on that lake and even more cool to watch all of yall blow past me after I had to tow that ski boat to the dock. 

We are definatley looking forward to the next LOR and more blue Dr. Peppers!!!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Sweet pics! Looked like a blast!


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

texas trout killer said:


> It was nice to meet all of yall this weekend. It was cool seeing so many bay boats on that lake and even more cool to watch all of yall blow past me after I had to tow that ski boat to the dock.
> 
> We are definatley looking forward to the next LOR and more blue Dr. Peppers!!!!!


It was a pleasure meeting ya'll TT Killer. Just a gorgeous Skeeter BTW!


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Im Headed South said:


> It was good meeting you ATX, along with all the other 2coolers up there yesterday. We had a great time, sure was fun going across the middle of the lake in that washing machine water neck and neck with 35' Baja running **** near 75 mph loaded down lol. I'll try and post a couple more pics later.


Great to meet you guys. Just a fantastically beautiful boat!! I can now say I've been 80 on the water and that SCB's ARE BAD ***!!! Just a pipe dream for me but thank you for sharing!!!!!!!!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

capfab said:


> Great to meet you guys. Just a fantastically beautiful boat!! I can now say I've been 80 on the water and that SCB's ARE BAD ***!!! Just a pipe dream for me but thank you for sharing!!!!!!!!


We had a blast and thanks for the complements on the boat, we love it more and more every time we take it out. Can't wait to do it again soon, hopefully on a weekend we don't have anything going on so we can spend some more time on the water.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Had a AWESOME time and was GREEEEAATT seeing everyone again!!!!
TTk it was a pleasure meeting ya'll! And yepper .... A fine skeeter!!
Im headed south and 2 it was a pleasure meeting yall and a BIG THANKS for the 80mph boat ride!!!!!!!!!!!! That thing is FRECKIN AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think my cheeks are still behind my ears! ONE BAD *** SLED!


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

The Postel's Had an AWESOME TIME!! Can't wait for LOR Freeport to Rockport, and we want to do Canyon again with the kids, they all had a blast..... Very nice to meet the newcomers, Very nice people.... Ya'll have a great week, I'm still downloading pics.... pics coming soon.....


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

texas trout killer said:


> It was nice to meet all of yall this weekend. It was cool seeing so many bay boats on that lake and even more cool to watch all of yall blow past me after I had to tow that ski boat to the dock.
> 
> We are definatley looking forward to the next LOR and more blue Dr. Peppers!!!!!


I REALLY like those things!!!


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Here's a pic of some of my famous Blue Dr. Peppers from Friday night!! The warm up session!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Here's a better pic of the combined effort Adolph. Saturday morning came way too quickly after staying up til 0430...

Good times and look forward too seeing everyone again.


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

I thought ya'll were partying over there. Heck, Tman had that beat by himself.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

DANG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Did I do that!?
I know one thing, I had a 24 and 18 pack........brought home 2 beers...... no wonder I still feel like chit!!!!!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey, Adolph, where are pics you were going to post? mrs Tman's wants to see her water sking pics!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

I know we had quite a few more pics out there - post 'em up!


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

*LOR Canyon*

I did not take many. Too busy doing nothing.:brew:


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Hey guys, this was the easiest way to upload the pics.... Click on it to get a slideshow of our trip....

http://s223.photobucket.com/user/adpostel/slideshow/LOR Canyon Lake 2013


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome pics bro!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Great pics bro!


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

I agree! And for those who couldn't make it. YES, it was THAT FUN!! Pics don't even begin to do it justice. We had an absolute blast..... See ya'll in Freeport my fellow ditch cruisers.....


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Jess ju wheel...


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Wow, great pics!! It took me three days to recover. Now I see why!! See y'all soon la familia!!!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Killer time!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Stupid question... How do you copy/download from photobucket?


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

ReelWork said:


> Stupid question... How do you copy/download from photobucket?


Not real sure. Are you asking so you can download the slideshow? I'm sure we can figure it out though......


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

ReelWork said:


> Stupid question... How do you copy/download from photobucket?


I am able to right click and "saveas".


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

capfab said:


> I am able to right click and "saveas".


How bout the slideshow? Are you able to save that, as well? Or is that what you were talking about.....


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

adpostel said:


> How bout the slideshow? Are you able to save that, as well? Or is that what you were talking about.....


I'm just grabbing individual pics during the show.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

capfab said:


> I am able to right click and "saveas".


Didn't try it on the bog computer - was using the iPad. Will go move my lazy arse to the office and try it there. :cheers:


----------

